

A day made of glass - staubj
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38&vq=medium

======
bobx11
not reality - since they changed sides of the bed from the start to the end of
the commercial - totally unrealistic.

------
mtrn
A nice middle class family. Oh, wait, ...

